# A Not So Lengthy Process



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

This is how to cut a ship in half, and add a bit in the middle;

http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20151113-this-is-why-people-cut-cruise-ships-in-half


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Staggering! I sailed a few trips on a ship which had been stitched together years earlier after breaking in two in a gale. We didn't know it then though. The repair was done in Rotterdam.

Taff


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

"Selwyn Range" was a gearless bulk carrier which became "River Torrens" when she had the cargo holds section removed and replaced with a "self discharging module" (between the old focsle and the accommodation). They reckoned that after the conversion there the ship had a banana shape. OK for Great Circle routes.

John T


----------



## Marcus C. Smith (Mar 12, 2009)

My first ship, "Crowborough Beacon" was lengthened by 60 feet in this manner in 1960! The new section was between the superstructure and No.3 hatch, becoming No.3A hatch. I joined on completion at the yard in Bolnes, Rotterdam. Reduced her freeboard considerably, more like a tanker when fully loaded.


----------



## Chillytoes (Dec 9, 2006)

In 1968 I sailed on MV Poolta of Union Steamship Co. to Hong Kong where she was lengthened by 60 feet at Taikoo Dock. She gained almost half a knot in speed due to increased waterline length.
Much later sailed on Selwyn Range, mentioned above, before she was modified.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

The Torrey Canyon was extended in a similar way....


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Dickyboy said:


> The Torrey Canyon was extended in a similar way....


And was further extensively modified later by bombing! (Thumb)


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Copyright will surely attach to the video?

Does the copyright belong to Tommy Cooper - just like that?


----------

